# Fallen Brothers of 2d Recon Bn



## masonea (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just informed of this yesterday evening from the 2d Recon Bn Association.

MSgt John Hayes and Lance Corporal Roger Hager both KIA when their 4 vehicle convoy was hit by a pressure plate IED. Three other Marines were injured in the attack.

Rest in Peace, Brothers.

S/F

Mason


----------



## masonea (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, guys. I forgot the date. July 8, 2009.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 10, 2009)

MSgt Hayes is said to have been one of those legendary senior S/NCOs, highly respected by all the officers and men who worked with him. L/Cpl Hager was also highly regarded as an armorer and a solid Marine. Rest in Peace, Semper Fi.

Here's wishing 2nd Recon good hunting at Payback Time.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest In Peace, my condolences to the family and friends.

Semper Fi

Hollis


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest Well, Marines


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP, and prayers to those left behind for strength and peace in time.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 10, 2009)

Rgr that on payback.....

RIP Warriors...


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 10, 2009)

Prays out to all their friends and families!

RIP Marines!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 10, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Here's wishing 2nd Recon good hunting at Payback Time.



Indeed.

Rest in Peace, Warriors.  My thoughts are with all...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Marines

Prayers out to your families and your brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Marines


----------



## tip001 (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Marines


----------



## ccford11 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Reply*

Rest in peace Marines, our country appreciates your sacrifice and our efforts will continue to hunt down the enemy who took your lives.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP Marines


----------



## tova (Jul 10, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Scotth (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP Marines


----------



## 0699 (Jul 13, 2009)

RIP Marines.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Jul 13, 2009)

Rest in Peace Devil Dogs...
Thank you for all you did for us. 
You are alongside my brother now so you are in good company.
Semper Fi
T~


----------



## masonea (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a link to a write up about MSgt Hayes, to include time and date of funeral services for those who wish to attend.

http://www.forcerecon.com/MSgt-John-Hayes.htm

And here is the write up about LCpl. Roger Hager.

http://www.forcerecon.com/LCpl-Roger-Hager.htm


----------



## pmc99 (Jul 24, 2009)

rest in peace recon brothers


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 24, 2009)

RIP Brothers, see you in a few


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 25, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 31, 2009)

May they rest in peace.


Prayers for a speedy recovery for the injured.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP My Brothers!

Semper Fi


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Marines.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest easy. 

~S~


----------



## XRecon205 (Aug 14, 2009)

As some of you know, the Recon community is a very tight unit. The 2D Recon Bn Association had several representatives present at Arlington, and the written perspectives were moving, to say the least. One observation made by a senior operator was that the only distractor was the people on the outskirts jockeying for position to take photos with their cell phones. Needless to say, no photos were produced by our brothers, only well written observations.

     Thanks to all of you who have left kind words for our brothers.

DK


----------

